# Daisy went off to Obedience School



## dilly179 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well we love our daisy with all are hearts my wife and I and want the best for her as she is getting close to her one year birthday. We love the fact that daisy has her freedom of the yard thanks to and inground Fence system. But we want to be able to take her with us no matter where we go. Here is where Obedience Training comes into play. I found a local guy who has been awarded several trophies and has been in the local news along with news papaers for his Obedience training, with all types of dogs including local law inforcement. Daisy has been there for one month and we get her back today. She went for the month becuase the first two weeks are on leash training and the second two are off leash training. Daisy to me is a very shy dog hard for her to get use to others and other dog's. She will not go on a leash or even for a walk around the yard with you so i am hopping that this will work. Over the next couple of months i will keep posting to this article to let everyone know who she is doing and the progress she will be making. Here what i do know when we get her back today, The trainer gives you a video tape before hand on the compands that you will need to learn, thereofore she will be able to do the following with no problems. Sit, Down, Heal, Place, Stay in Place, walk on leash side by side off leash the same. I hope it works and i will let you know of what i thik the pros and cons are of Obedience Training 
Dilly1179


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So does Daisy go and stay for a month or is it just a month worth of classes?


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

sounds like Daisy went for a month to stay with trainer and
comes home today.
please post an update when you get home
Welcome home Daisy


----------



## dilly179 (Apr 12, 2007)

Daisy goes for a month to stay with the trainer with no contact from us. However we can call and see how she is doing and comming along but can not go see her. The trainer explained that it is to hard for her to see us and get back into a daily rutine for training. Therefore she stay's for one month. Or however long of a course you would want to send you dog. There are several options. The one i choose is for a month. Two weeks on leash and two weeks off leash training.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Can't wait to here how she is when she gets to see you again. Also will be looking forward to the updates.

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck! I hope it works out well for you & Daisy. Keep us updated.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd be interested to know more about it- how it went of course, what methods were used, etc


----------



## dilly179 (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow you would not all believe the difference!!!! This might be long story but i can't believe what my baby girl has learned in one month. Last night i went with part of the family me and the kids to go get Daisy, my wife had to work late so she could not go. Upon getting there to pick her up we had a one hour class that we attend with the trainer and daisy. When we got to the place the trainer talk to us about things she learned and about her. Like she is a shy dog but very agressive dog as well and taught us how we should train her and talk with her in a calm voice. We got to watch a video of her training it was amazing to see her in the video and all the things she could do on domand. Here is what she learned, Heal (walkind to the left side of you when you walk). When walking with her when you stop she will sit and not move untill i give her the comand to heal and walk again or say free. Next sit and not move, After that down and not move, Down on comand when walking and not moving, Place a big one laying on her matt untill told to come or free. Come on command. So many things that she learned in just on month. When the trainer brought her out to see us for the first time in a month she freak out and she ran to us lick us and tryed to get on our laps it was awesome. When she was doing this the trainer made me go first with my training with her. I started with heal, then sit then down and then down on command sit on command and place. I could not beleive she did it all with no problems. All the kids went and the trainer takes his time showing them how to hold the leash the right way and how to correct her with the kids. Upon getting home i let daisy in the house and let her get use to the house and seeing my wife. My wife had just got done making dinner and it was time to eat. (You all know how that goes back in the day daisy would beg or sit by the table hoping you would feed her) So i put her leash on and said heal we walked over to her matt and I said place she laid on her matt. I went in to the kitchen got my dinner with all the kids and wife sat down and ate dinner the hole time daisy was on her matt. 45 minutes went by we got up cleaned up kitchen she was still on her matt sitting there. My wife said can she go free so i can pet her. I said yes and looked at daisy and said free. She left her matt and came over to wife. First time that has ever happen to us for dinner time. Got up this moring took her for a walk and pratice her commands while we where walking down the road. It was awesome to see her listen so well and she was was proud to see me so happy with her. I have to do two weeks with her my self with on leash training and then two off leash trainging with her. That way she gets used to me being the one in charge and not the trainer. If you have any questions please fill free to email me.
Dilly179


----------

